# New to This Site and Smoking



## Jackinil (May 24, 2021)

Hi-Jack from the NW burbs of Chicago. Retired and just purchased a Grilla Chimp. Now the wait til it gets here!


----------



## bill1 (May 25, 2021)

Welcome!  Let us know how your Grilla Grill treats you.


----------



## nnolannn (May 25, 2021)

Welcome!! Hope to see or hear about some of your cooks. Theres lots of information on this site. Hope it helps


----------



## chesterinflorida (May 25, 2021)

I really like the looks of the Chimp.  Looks like a very nice, well thought out semi portable pellet grill. Now with a nice WiFi interface, it should give the Recteq a solid competitor feature for feature.

Only thing I wish it had was a pellet dump, but that is fairly minor, and I guess with it being small and semi portable, you could dump the pellets without a pellet dump door.

Love to hear your thoughts on it after you get it up and running.   Did they say how long the wait is to get one?


----------



## Jackinil (May 25, 2021)

chesterinflorida said:


> I really like the looks of the Chimp.  Looks like a very nice, well thought out semi portable pellet grill. Now with a nice WiFi interface, it should give the Recteq a solid competitor feature for feature.
> 
> Only thing I wish it had was a pellet dump, but that is fairly minor, and I guess with it being small and semi portable, you could dump the pellets without a pellet dump door.
> 
> Love to hear your thoughts on it after you get it up and running.   Did they say how long the wait is to get one?


7-10 days..


----------



## SmokinAl (May 25, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 25, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa!

Ryan


----------



## PPG1 (May 25, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Coastal South Carolina


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 25, 2021)

Welcome glad to have you on board. Lot of great info on this forum.

Warren


----------



## Colin1230 (May 25, 2021)

Welcome, Jack. Glad you joined us.


----------

